
Offshore wind in Europe won’t need subsidies much longer - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/offshore-wind-in-europe-wont-need-subsidies-much-longer/
======
Someone
A factor not mentioned in this article that makes these calculations difficult
is that, the more turbines get deployed, the lower the prices in times of peak
supply will be.

Some people think that means that, in order to get decent supply in times of
unfavorable winds, subsidizing providers will remain necessary. Alternatively,
countries can build storage infrastructure. That’s why there are projects
underway for large scale hydrogen storage near the North Sea.

